# Halloween Wedding - Help with battery-operated lights for pumpkins!



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm getting married this October and one of my main pumpkin displays is going to be a lit pathway leading up to the barn where my reception will be. The pathway is going to be lit with pattern-carved white pumpkins, like this:









It's a fairly long path and will require about 22 pumpkins, 11 on each side. I originally thought I could place the pumpkins over a long string of bulb lights, but I haven't found any that meet the length I need and will allow me to space the pumpkins how they need to go. So, I decided I should try doing battery-operated string lights inside the pumpkins. So far, I found these (along with a great deal on batteries):

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/ledlights15.html ($132 for 22 strings and batteries)
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/ricelights1.html ($165 for 22 strings and batteries)
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/batterylights1.html ($82 for 22 strings and batteries)

Does anyone have experience with battery-operated string lights inside pumpkins or any other options I may have? I want to make sure they're bright enough to light the pumpkins. Right now, I'm leaning towards the last option since it's cheapest and I know how bright those kinds of lights are.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry, I have not ever used the lights,, but just wanted to say congrats on the wedding,, also that will be very beautiful,, love the idea,, sorry I could not be more help!!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi v-gan ,

Low voltage (12 volt) lawn lighting will do what you need . You can buy the wire in various lengths and clip the individual lights where you need them . 

Congratulations on your wedding .


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I remembered someone asking about Save On Crafts before, and that they had bad reviews: http://www.yelp.com/biz/save-on-crafts-watsonville
Seems like they're really spotty with customer service, and they frequently package items poorly resulting in damage during shipping. Might want to look around a bit more for recent reviews and see if the issue has been corrected, or maybe locate a different alternative?

the 100candles.com seems to have decent ratings (but this was just a quick google, so do some further looking around):
http://www.weddingwire.com/reviews/httpwww-100candles-com-los-angeles/0049509a42ffd0c5.html
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/100candles_com

http://www.100candles.com/i/6401/White-Submersible-Triple-LED-Light
Purchase 40 for $67.60 white triple LED submersible lights (nice for outdoors) with batteries included and a 24-36 hour battery life.
It also looks like they are running a free shipping promo on orders over $75, so if there are other things you need, might be worth checking into. You could always order one and see if the brightness works for you and then order additional if you're happy with it... but if you could cut down to 10 pumpkins each side, you could also use two lights per pumpkin, and that should be REALLY bright.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. Not sure if you've given this a thought but the waterproof or also known as submersible tea lights are pretty bright. They come in both flicker and non and many different colors including white or amber. They're also easy to hot glue to pumpkins and can still be turned on and off with a twist.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not familiar with those at all but aren't rice lights super tiny, like a grain of rice, if so I doubt those would give you enough light to get that effect in the photo.

I wonder if you can rent enough strands of commercial-grade globe lights from an event planner or rental place and maybe save yourself some money in the process. They would probably be bright enough.

If you do something like the photo for your October wedding I think that would look so elegant. Really like the idea. Congrats as well.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you, everyone!



theundeadofnight said:


> Hi v-gan ,
> 
> Low voltage (12 volt) lawn lighting will do what you need . You can buy the wire in various lengths and clip the individual lights where you need them .
> 
> Congratulations on your wedding .


Thanks for the suggestion! That sounds like it would be a good option. Where do you buy that kind of lighting? 




Frankie's Girl said:


> I remembered someone asking about Save On Crafts before, and that they had bad reviews: http://www.yelp.com/biz/save-on-crafts-watsonville
> Seems like they're really spotty with customer service, and they frequently package items poorly resulting in damage during shipping. Might want to look around a bit more for recent reviews and see if the issue has been corrected, or maybe locate a different alternative?
> 
> the 100candles.com seems to have decent ratings (but this was just a quick google, so do some further looking around):
> ...


I've ordered from them before and was pretty pleased with the product (manzanita branches). Packaged lights don't seem like they could get too messed up in transit, so I think I'll be ok if I go with them. Thanks for the links to the other sites, though! I'm definitely going to compare some prices and products.

However, I have been hesitant to look at too many LED lights because I'm worried the cool-colored light won't look right inside the pumpkins. Does anyone have experience with this? 




Cloe said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. Not sure if you've given this a thought but the waterproof or also known as submersible tea lights are pretty bright. They come in both flicker and non and many different colors including white or amber. They're also easy to hot glue to pumpkins and can still be turned on and off with a twist.


Are these the ones you're talking about?

http://www.100candles.com/i/6400/Amber-Submersible-Triple-LED-Light
http://www.100candles.com/i/9522/Amber-Submersible-LED-Light

The triple LED amber lights seem like they would be great! They look pretty yellow, which is what I was hoping for, since it'll look more like a natural-color flame. Have you used these before?


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi v_gan ,

You can buy the 12 volt lawn lights at home hardware stores . Here is a link to a Wal-mart set http://www.walmart.com/ip/Moonrays-Moonrays-Path-Lighting-Kit-with-Control-Box-Pack-of-10/21844245 . The wiring and connectors can be bought separately for some of these types of lights , hope that helps .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We're in the process of doing our landscaping. 12v is the way to go for that, but you do need a lanscaping transformer to go along with it to take the 120v down to 12v.


----------

